# How do you guys control breakage in china and glass?



## chefron (May 14, 1999)

Okay, let me pick your brains some more. Surely we have each heard the thundering (and gut-wrenching)crescendo of shattering china in the dish tank area on Saturday nights. What steps have each of you taken in your own kitchens to control losses in china and glass? In Michigan we cannot dock payroll dollars for careless breakage (I think that's a national thing). I'm wondering if there is a positive incentive of some sort - a reward rather than punishment? Any ideas?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

The most important way to reduce breakage in the dish area is making sure that everyone knows that the dish station is the responsibility of everyone. Bussers and servers must scrape and stack anything they bring back, no matter how busy they are. Cooks must put pots and pans in the right areas and take dishes to the dishmachine. This organization really helps to reduce breakage and I have used it as grounds for termination. Its not one of my favorite things to do (fire someone) but it does get the point across that I take breakage as a serious problem. Glasses and plates start to add up especially in a fine dining restaurant where plates can cost upwards of $30 and stemware (Riedel) can cost upwards of $50-$60 a piece.


----------

